# Carl Martin Honey-Comp



## Mike McLane (May 2, 2022)

Please take a look.


----------



## Mike McLane (May 6, 2022)

I don't know about the circuit design differences, but "control wise" this is functionally equivalent to the Barber Tone Press.  May not have all the bells and whistles of a "full featured" compressor, but for playing live WTF!?!?!?  It does what you need.  Only other thing might be a Tone switch like the Ego Mini.  I've been stumping for a straight forward non-LDR type unit.


----------



## MichaelW (May 6, 2022)

Mike McLane said:


> I don't know about the circuit design differences, but "control wise" this is functionally equivalent to the Barber Tone Press.  May not have all the bells and whistles of a "full featured" compressor, but for playing live WTF!?!?!?  It does what you need.  Only other thing might be a Tone switch like the Ego Mini.  I've been stumping for a straight forward non-LDR type unit.


Have you looked at the AionFX Cornish OC-1? It took a little getting used to when I first built it because it's not your typical Ross style compressor. The controls are not super intuitive but man the thing sounds phenomenal, especially behind a gain pedal. It sustains for days at even very low gain levels. It won't give you the "squash" of the Wampler Ego or Keeley for chicken picking if that's your thing. The Barber Tone Press is based on the Ross OTA (like the Keeley and most other guitar pedal compressors). MadBeans has a project called the "Kompromat" that looks really interesting for that kind of sound. It's on my "wish list" for a future build.


----------



## Mike McLane (May 6, 2022)

Yeah, I saw the Kompromat on the MB site.  I'm looking for something that would include a pretty squishy "chicken-pickin" setting and that would likely do the job.  I noticed that Barber has updated the Tone Press to include toggles for Attack and Bright.  Now, a clone of that would be wonderful, too.  But the Keeley, Ego Mini and Honey Comp all bark up the right tree to one degree or the other.  I would think a solid Ross/Dynacomp style compressor would be a must-have in PPCB's compressor category.  Maybe a modded Thumb Sucker????


----------

